# what size is better?......



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

which would be a better breeding bowl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would go with the large one..if you put some sand or cat litter in the bottom first and then let them build the nest on top of that..as the slick bottom can or may cause problems with their footing..if too slick they can't keep their feet under them..and could cause the leg/s to splay outwards...


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok so like do i provide the like hey and they pick iy up and put it in the nesting bowls ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> ok so like do i provide the like hey and they pick iy up and put it in the nesting bowls ?


I think you said provide hay as in horse hAy?.. if so then yes..they like that and will make the nest on top of the sand or cat litter..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks cause i thought they just layed and sat and i put the hay in the bowl thhanks so much


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I would go with large aswell!


----------

